# How would this look for the Nuggets draft?



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

Let's say the Nuggets get the #1 pick, then they would take Lebron of course. However, if they got the #2 pick, they would take Darko Milicic. A frontcourt combo of Nene and Darko could be scary. Now, Denver should package it's second round pick with a fringe player to get a late first round pick, with which they could take Brazilian point guard Leandro Barbosa. This guy sounds like he could be a real steal. His stats from the Brazilian league were almost 29 PPG and over 7 assists, while shooting 57% from the field. Also, he'd probably be comfortable playing alongside fellow Brazilian, Nene.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He is a very good player for a late first or a second round pick. I would really love to watch Leandrinho and Nene playing together in a Nugz uni. Maybe he will fall to the second round and the Nuggets might get him without a trade.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> He is a very good player for a late first or a second round pick. I would really love to watch Leandrinho and Nene playing together in a Nugz uni. Maybe he will fall to the second round and the Nuggets might get him without a trade.


I've been hearing alot about this guy recently. Anybody have any more info on him


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

we dont have our own 2nd rounder (new york does). we have bostons which is much lower. he wont last.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Leandro Barbosa, we call him here Leandrinho. He is a PG, very fast and quick. He loves to drive and dish or score. I'm very high on this boy. He is playing pro for some years now and is always improving his game.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Anything we can do to get him i say should be done. Even if it takes white for a mid-first. I think he is going to be the steal of the draft. Plus, we'd have all of brazil on our side forsure.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The kid will be great, I have no doubts about his basketball game, the only problem I see is that he can't speak a word in english, just like Nene. And for a PG to talk with your team is something really important.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

*Anderson_Varejão*

Yeah, but the language is something that he can learn in one year, even if he learn just the basic. English is a easy language

You Guys have any news about Tiago Splinter?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Anderson_Varejão*



> Originally posted by <b>Anderson_Varejão</b>!
> Yeah, but the language is something that he can learn in one year, even if he learn just the basic. English is a easy language
> 
> You Guys have any news about Tiago Splinter?


First, it's Tiago *Splitter* not Splinter.  

The last I heard he still is playing for Bilbao at the second division (LEB). The kid is very young, but he is showing flashes of his future from time to time.

Look in this thread (sorry, but it's a little big) and you will find some information on him. :yes: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9621 

About Leandro, it seems now that he will be higher than I thought, because he is in US right now training and improving his game, together with Lebron.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Splinter is that rat of that ninja turtles movie


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Splinter is that rat of that ninja turtles movie


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 







http://www.ninjaturtles.com/html/splinter.htm


----------

